# Any HD radio tuners out yet



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I can live in my garage so like to put a new little sound system in. I just put HD radio in my car and love it . If there are no home HD tuners yet I'am just going to get another JVC head unit and go from there.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.nextag.com/home-hd-radio-tuner/search-html

home hd radio tuner (google search)


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

I use a Sangean HDT-1X, it is the same as the Sangean HDT-1 with the only major addition being digital output. I Use the optical output into my Yamaha AV receiver. Not sure if it sounds better with the optical output, but i got a killer deal on this one....

If I had it to do over NOW, i would most likely just get a home AV receiver with built in HD Radio, but I was a year early... 

And Yes HD Radio sounds Fantastic.... I listen to World Cafe every morning and It is definately better sounding than the regular FM, by a looong shot...

Laters..........


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

with 30,000 songs + on my i pod i just plug it in and press random, no need for a dj.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

60ndown said:


> with 30,000 songs + on my i pod i just plug it in and press random, no need for a dj.


I like listening to the Dj though, they can be funny and if they have guests on they can be interesting as well. However, I do not like the commercials!


----------

